# Sony Playstation 3 Thread



## Gollum (Feb 6, 2014)

This thread here will be used on for posting updates and news and so on with regards to the PS3
*www.siliconera.com/news/0608/ps360GB.jpg
[IMGG]*images.freshnessmag.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/08/sony-playstation-3-ps3-120gb-slim-01-570x627.jpg[/IMGG]
[IMGG]*cdn.segmentnext.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/08/PS-3.jpg[/IMGG]


For a start, 
*I have Drakengard 3 Collector’s Edition *
[IMGG]*farm8.staticflickr.com/7356/12309819903_65c99d7b0d_z.jpg[/IMGG]
[YOUTUBE]tfRu7z_MDOM[/YOUTUBE]

The game will be released on on May 20th
Pre-order this to get
[IMGG]*farm4.staticflickr.com/3785/12310250526_4cf4a07d84_z.jpg[/IMGG]


----------



## Gollum (Feb 7, 2014)

PS3 update 4.55 Released


> About PlayStation®3 system software update version 4.55 (with 4.50 and 4.53)
> 
> PS3™ system software version 4.55 was released on February 6, 2014. Version 4.55 adds or updates the following features.
> Main features in system software update version 4.55 (with 4.50 and 4.53)
> ...


----------



## silicon_fusion (Feb 7, 2014)

Thanks Gollum for starting this thread.I am also planning to buy PS3 very soon.Currently checking the market price.
Looks like this one is very gud deal
Buy Sony PS3 superslim 500GB with 3 Games online at best price in India | Snapdeal.com


----------



## Gollum (Feb 8, 2014)

silicon_fusion said:


> Thanks Gollum for starting this thread.I am also planning to buy PS3 very soon.Currently checking the market price.
> Looks like this one is very gud deal
> Buy Sony PS3 superslim 500GB with 3 Games online at best price in India | Snapdeal.com



This is the best deal buddy. You also get two of my fav games with it. Heavenly sword makes full use of the motion sensor on the Dual shock3 along with great gameplay.
Uncharted taps into all aspects of the PS3 with great gameplay and gorgeous graphics. half the time you would want to just stop and look around.


----------



## silicon_fusion (Feb 8, 2014)

Thanks Gollum for ur feedback.
Today Morning Placed d order.
Damage : 20462


----------



## Gollum (Feb 8, 2014)

silicon_fusion said:


> Thanks Gollum for ur feedback.
> Today Morning Placed d order.
> Damage : 20462



post pictures when you get it.


----------



## pratikk (Feb 9, 2014)

silicon_fusion said:


> Thanks Gollum for starting this thread.I am also planning to buy PS3 very soon.Currently checking the market price.
> Looks like this one is very gud deal
> Buy Sony PS3 superslim 500GB with 3 Games online at best price in India | Snapdeal.com



         Hi ,
              this is my first post on this forums...before this i used to just read d post only , without making account ..

         Even m planning to buy ps3 , but not sure whether from online or sony store ..options are as below

             1. sony centre from lamington road --quoted 21500 with 2 free games for 500 gb model
             2. flip kart
             3. snap deal
             4. ebay -- some trust worthy seller
            5. heera panna - 1 shop selling at 21 k with games and 20 k without game

          Dont know if heera panna trustworthy or no but ..any views on same


----------



## pratikk (Feb 13, 2014)

no replies after 4 days ?? !!!


----------



## Gollum (Feb 14, 2014)

the 500gb version comes with a game as it sells with a bundle only.
get it from lamington road. sony centers have fresh stock.


----------



## Gollum (Feb 15, 2014)

get ready for valentines day flash sale
*a.psblogstatics.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/02/LEAD_Flash.jpg


----------



## pratikk (Feb 22, 2014)

Thanks Gollum for the reply ,,wud get it soon


----------



## silicon_fusion (Feb 25, 2014)

Got last week. Damage 21000 from ebay .


----------



## anirbandd (Feb 25, 2014)

@gollum what is the size of the latest update??


----------



## Gollum (Feb 26, 2014)

whay? update? which one?
the last update was a lobg time ago. and only last week tgere was an update for ps4 which was around 350mb.
ps3 firmware is around 120mb

- - - Updated - - -



silicon_fusion said:


> Got last week. Damage 21000 from ebay .
> View attachment 13708View attachment 13709View attachment 13710


nice, make a psn account and post your username here.

- - - Updated - - -

So anyone got Final fantasy Lightning returns on PS3?
[IMGG]*store.sonyentertainmentnetwork.com/store/api/chihiro/00_09_000/container/IN/en/999/EP0082-NPEB01321_00-DLOADVERSION0100/image?_version=00_09_000&platform=chihiro&w=225&h=225&bg_color=000000&opacity=100[/IMGG]
[IMGG]*store.sonyentertainmentnetwork.com/store/api/chihiro/00_09_000/container/IN/en/999/EP0082-NPEB01321_00-DLOADVERSION0100/nsx/8193/1080653597[/IMGG]

more information here
*store.sonyentertainmentnetwork.com/#!/en-in/games/lightning-returns-final-fantasy-xiii/cid=EP0082-NPEB01321_00-DLOADVERSION0100


----------



## silicon_fusion (Mar 6, 2014)

@Gollum PSN id - silicon_fusion

This week deal on PSN .NFS RIVALS Available in 1899. Just bought..
Go guys hurry up


----------



## Gollum (Mar 15, 2014)

So today I was playing gta V lonline while my ps3 got stuck at loading, I waited and I wated but the thing was just stuck. So I pressed the PS button and nothing happened. I had to eventually press the power button on the console and the PS3 made 3 quick beeps as it shut down.
The power LED was green when this happened. After I powered it back on there was not error message or file system check message. I loaded the game again and got the same thing again in another loading state online. Now I don't know what's wrong here and so I think I'm gonna give the PS3 a bit of rest and wait till 21 March to get my hands on Infamous Second Son and get along with my PS4.


----------



## silicon_fusion (Mar 27, 2014)

Hi guys,

When ever i am trying to connect toh PSN HOme,i am getting "This service is not available in your countyr/Region" .Can any one tell me why this is happening.IS this a counntry or region specific.
My location is INDIA.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Gollum (Mar 28, 2014)

silicon_fusion said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> When ever i am trying to connect toh PSN HOme,i am getting "This service is not available in your countyr/Region" .Can any one tell me why this is happening.IS this a counntry or region specific.
> My location is INDIA.
> ...



first of, PSN Home is 3D only. yes its region specific.


----------



## praveendmodler (Mar 28, 2014)

Hi,
I am planning to start a video game parlour in tamilnadu
I planned to buy 5 game consoles like eg: ps3 and xbox 360. is it enough for the video game parlour?
How much Sq.ft area need for the parlour?
Kindly help me in this

Thanks in Advance
Praveen


----------



## Gollum (Mar 28, 2014)

praveendmodler said:


> Hi,
> I am planning to start a video game parlour in tamilnadu
> I planned to buy 5 game consoles like eg: ps3 and xbox 360. is it enough for the video game parlour?
> How much Sq.ft area need for the parlour?
> ...



depends on what size of TV you wish to use.
keep in mind ps3 and xbox games are not interchangeable and game parlous work if you have more multiplayer games.
BTW, ps3 and xbox games are not meant for commercial use, you can go to jail if you are caught.
Minimum term is 3years and I'm not so sure of the amount of fine that you will have to pay.


----------



## jak3072 (Mar 31, 2014)

just bought a ps3, looking for some great RPG's & places where i can buy them in Delhi/Ludhiana??


----------



## Gollum (Mar 31, 2014)

jak3072 said:


> just bought a ps3, looking for some great RPG's & places where i can buy them in Delhi/Ludhiana??



I suggest gettings PS3 games online on PSn as they are at least INR 500 cheaper 
Getting disc based games from online retailers like Failkart and Amazon is better as you get them for a cheaper cost. Retailers wil sell the game for full price even if the game is old.

you can easily find ps3 games at croma, sony showrooms and planetM


----------



## jak3072 (Mar 31, 2014)

Gollum said:


> I suggest gettings PS3 games online on PSn as they are at least INR 500 cheaper
> Getting disc based games from online retailers like Failkart and Amazon is better as you get them for a cheaper cost. Retailers wil sell the game for full price even if the game is old.
> 
> you can easily find ps3 games at croma, sony showrooms and planetM



yeah PSN is seriously cheap. but digital library doesn't give you the same satisfaction as a shelf full of games!!!!

i'm also looking for some rare games like - Bayonetta, Valkyria Chronicles, Eternal Sonata do you've any idea where i may find them?


----------



## Gollum (Apr 1, 2014)

play-asia and amazon.com is the best place for rare games. you can also try bootstrap for used games. nehru place should have a shop or two but i've never seen one there.


----------



## jak3072 (Apr 1, 2014)

Gollum said:


> play-asia and amazon.com is the best place for rare games. you can also try bootstrap for used games. nehru place should have a shop or two but i've never seen one there.



I tried Amazon.com, though the game are cheap, I got hit by shipping and import charges. 
My purchase of 7k got doubled to 14k (3k shipping and handling and 4k import charges)..


----------



## Gollum (Apr 1, 2014)

jak3072 said:


> I tried Amazon.com, though the game are cheap, I got hit by shipping and import charges.
> My purchase of 7k got doubled to 14k (3k shipping and handling and 4k import charges)..



that's way too much bro.
I bought my asuka kazama figurine for a total of 5k, the thing itself was for 3.5k


----------



## jak3072 (Apr 2, 2014)

What I wouldn't I do right now for some foreign cousins...


----------

